# Cedar chunk conundrum



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

When we built our house about 40 years ago, our builder made our fireplace mantle out of a solid piece of cedar that is 4" thick x 12" x 72". He cut the supports out of the same material. Amazingly, after all these years the wood hasn't checked, split, or cracked and is still unfinished.

We recently updated the fireplace with tile over the brick and the old, massive mantle is no longer appropriate for the more modern look. 

So, any suggestions or ideas for what to do with this excellent chunk of cedar?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I worked in a mantle factory for a while so for me it's past and present status is a good end use. If you can't come up with something special to make from the wood then sell it to someone else who would like to keep it just the way it is now. Then use the money to buy some more wood for your next project.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Or if you don't want to go to all that trouble just send it to me... 

I know you will figure out something wonderful to do with this.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Would it look okay bolted to the exterior anywhere on your home, Oliver? Mediterranean style flower pot ledge?

Something like this...imagine more Italian or Greek look (not so much the Tudor thing)?


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

You could resaw it and make a bench for your gaden


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

I had one just like it and cut it down for a hall shelf and put coat hooks under.
Worked good and looked great.
Dick
PS: It was in a ski condo.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Resaw and build a table.... a big table.


----------

